# Looking for help?



## jodyandpina (Aug 19, 2008)

Ciao a Tutti, 
About Pina and Jody: 
We are a dynamic, energetic and passionate couple with the willpower, knowledge and know how to transform your business, increase your revenue and bring fresh and vital energy to your organization. If you provide the location we can manage, develop, and teach classes, retreats and workshops. We plan to care for your facilities while infusing your business with an international market; increasing your capacity and placing you on the map of the world’s consciousness. 
About him: Jody is a 30 year old outdoors man from North Carolina. Born into the tourism industry, with a family of entrepreneurs, Jody has spent his life (so far) creating and managing many aspects of the American equivalent (sort of) of agritourismo: summer camps and mountain lodges. Jody’s keen intellect, smart intuition, business sense, green thumb, educational background, construction and infrastructure experience make him an ideal candidate to run, revamp and manage your facility. 
About her: Pina is a 32 year old Italian native/American transplant. Born with an adventurous and curious spirit of inquiry. Pina is an experienced healthcare researcher, educator and fitness enthusiast. Her passion is to cultivate awareness and promote healthy living. She is a certified Hatha Yoga teacher, certified Health Educator, Certified Health and Wellness coach, Nutritionist and former triathelete. With an advanced degree from L’Universita Bocconi… Pina’s dream is to provide all those who are looking to improve their quality of life the right atmosphere and location for change. She is desperately seeking a sanctuary to own, rent or manage. 
Together we are interested in living on site with our small child in a renting or managing capacity. If you have an operating business and need help to keep your vision alive, we would love to come help you mange the dream. Alternatively, if you have a facility, estate, piece of property, agritourismo or anything you would like to transform please give us a call or send us an email. 
WE WOULD LOVE TO MEET YOU in person. We will be in Italy in September from 15/9- 28/9. We would also be interested in buying the right place for the right price. You will not regret it. 


Grazie mille,
Pina and Jody
San Francisco, California 

Phone: San Francisco: +650.581.1499 Cell: + 415.533.2185


----------

